# Most beautiful mom-to-be I've ever worked with.



## twocolor

Seriously... model material!!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## KC1

I bet she looks better without the makeup on.
Nice pictures.


----------



## waday

Nice!

Is the background/building in 5 and 6 sentimental for her?


----------



## manaheim

Love 1 and 2, though I think a little more cropping on 1 would strengthen it. Really really love 2.

3 makes me feel she's lonely and been abandoned. Not feeling it.

4 is interesting in a sort of "I AM GANDALF AND I AM HERE TO DELIVER UNTO YOU A BABY!" sort of way, but is a little peculiar in that regard.  I'd also crop more on this one.

The last two, I think, are a complete miss. The over-prominence of a blown out sky distracts from the subject significantly. I understand people like environmentals, but in this one... you have environmentals which are non-present because of overexposure.  Also... the weird building thing... not pleasing and doesn't say much about maternity or her happiness or whatever. (as waday asked/implied... if it's sentimental to her in some way... then maybe... otherwise, I'd lose it)


----------



## tirediron

Seems a little different than your usual work TC...  1 is a lovely image, but could use a tad more room at the bottom.  2 is simply a beautiful portrait; nothing more to say..  the rest I have to agree with Manny.  She is a beautiful looking lady, there's no doubt there.


----------



## manaheim

I'm honored to be agreed with by tired, and amazed that I beat him to the post. 

I probably should be working more.


----------



## twocolor

Okay, so ditch the shots on that building.... blown out sky was actually overcast.... not making excuses.  Building has not attachment to her.  It's a location I get requests for quite often.

On #1 I don't crop in too much or when they order prints it crops into heads and hands.  I'm already dangerously close to her fingers.  So I need that head room from cropping.  I maybe should have presented it in a 8x10 aspect ratio?  Is this one preferred over #1?






#2 is my favorite, but it doesn't show in any way at all that she is pregnant which is kinda the point of the entire session.  But she was beautiful so I had to grab some close ups.  I don't deal with makeup, that's their choice not mine.

#4.... Gandalf??  I was going for confidant and powerful, I've never watched Lord of the Rings..... it's something I'm going to support groups about lol!  Is this one better?





and on the building...  better??





So as I'm eating my humble pie (when I have photographers ask how to get better at their art, I tell them to come to a forum (not a stupid fb page, but a forum like TPF) and submit a set of images.  Then be ready to get eaten alive, but take what's dished out and learn from it and let it change your work.  So I do appreciate your feedback.  I'd go cry in the corner, but who has time for pity parties lol!!

Tired Iron, expound.... a little different than my usual work, I've tried warming up my color tones for this set.  Did I miss the mark entirely.  I still feel like their bright and crisp which is what I aim for always.  I just want to hear your thoughts a little more.


----------



## tirediron

twocolor said:


> ...Tired Iron, expound.... a little different than my usual work, I've tried warming up my color tones for this set.  Did I miss the mark entirely.  I still feel like their bright and crisp which is what I aim for always.  I just want to hear your thoughts a little more.


I think it's mainly your choice of locations; the dirt of the field, the steel building...  they seemed to have a harder edge and seemed different than your usual 'soft' locations.  The client herself is wonderfully presented, exposure, colour, etc is indeed spot-on; just something about the locations.  I think, for me they don't seem to suit her look, but that's purely a personal viewpoint.


----------



## teristsrhulk

I am new but My suggestion : location is not proper for this shoots


----------



## twocolor

tirediron said:


> twocolor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Tired Iron, expound.... a little different than my usual work, I've tried warming up my color tones for this set.  Did I miss the mark entirely.  I still feel like their bright and crisp which is what I aim for always.  I just want to hear your thoughts a little more.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's mainly your choice of locations; the dirt of the field, the steel building...  they seemed to have a harder edge and seemed different than your usual 'soft' locations.  The client herself is wonderfully presented, exposure, colour, etc is indeed spot-on; just something about the locations.  I think, for me they don't seem to suit her look, but that's purely a personal viewpoint.
Click to expand...


The building I can see as a harder edge, but the field... it's a cherry orchard in semi bloom.  It actually finished blooming out the week before pictures.  It's a stunning location for nature type sets.  The farmer that owns this orchard plows the orchard once a week to keep the weeds down, so it does have dirt underneath the trees, but not once have I had someone ask for that dirt field.  I would say 20-30 times a season I have people ask to shoot in that orchard.

The city I live in is famous for it's orchards.  If you drive through the highway that enters into the town, you'll be driving through what is called Utah's Fruit Way.  Orchards as far as the eye can see.  It's a treasure to our city.  So I guess the little metal shed isn't fitting, but I certainly think that the orchard fits my style perfectly, I shoot there dozens and dozens of times a season.

Destination fresh fruit: Four road trips in search of Utah's best produce


----------



## twocolor

fruit way brigham city - Google Search
brigham city orchards - Google Search
brigham city orchards - Google Search

It's something we're all very proud of in our little town


----------



## manaheim

#1 rule in art. Never defend it against critique. Listen. Accept or ignore. Smile and say thank you.


----------



## twocolor

manaheim said:


> #1 rule in art. Never defend it against critique. Listen. Accept or ignore. Smile and say thank you.



I agree.  If you read through my replies, you'll see I'm agreeing with most of the critique.  The one point I'm trying to make is that the orchard does have a sweet spot in the hearts of the locals here.  From here on out I'll keep my mouth shut.  I always thought this was a group for discussion, and I've been around these parts a long time and I've taken some good critique and I've learned some hard lessons.  I also think it's okay to discuss, and explain.


----------



## tirediron

twocolor said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twocolor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Tired Iron, expound.... a little different than my usual work, I've tried warming up my color tones for this set.  Did I miss the mark entirely.  I still feel like their bright and crisp which is what I aim for always.  I just want to hear your thoughts a little more.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's mainly your choice of locations; the dirt of the field, the steel building...  they seemed to have a harder edge and seemed different than your usual 'soft' locations.  The client herself is wonderfully presented, exposure, colour, etc is indeed spot-on; just something about the locations.  I think, for me they don't seem to suit her look, but that's purely a personal viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The building I can see as a harder edge, but the field... it's a cherry orchard in semi bloom.  It actually finished blooming out the week before pictures.  It's a stunning location for nature type sets.  The farmer that owns this orchard plows the orchard once a week to keep the weeds down, so it does have dirt underneath the trees, but not once have I had someone ask for that dirt field.  I would say 20-30 times a season I have people ask to shoot in that orchard.
> 
> The city I live in is famous for it's orchards.  If you drive through the highway that enters into the town, you'll be driving through what is called Utah's Fruit Way.  Orchards as far as the eye can see.  It's a treasure to our city.  So I guess the little metal shed isn't fitting, but I certainly think that the orchard fits my style perfectly, I shoot there dozens and dozens of times a season.
> 
> Destination fresh fruit: Four road trips in search of Utah's best produce
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying there's anything bad about what you've done, I'm saying it seems different to me.  I understand completely about the agricultural aspect of it, and being a local "spot" puts the whole thing in quite a different light.  All I'm saying is that personally, I don't find the "bare" earth an especially attractive background for this subject.  I'm guessing that the client was pretty damn happy with these, and since she's paying the bill, not me, that's what matters!!!


----------



## ColeGauthier

Awesome work! The first one personally holds a sweet spot for me  My only nitpick would to have a reflector in the second one to bring that beautiful face to life! Cheers


----------



## SquarePeg

I like your 2nd set of crops much better.   Gorgeous client and pregnancy obviously agrees with her.


----------

